# Must have Android Games and Apps By Digitians



## Chetan1991 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

This thread has been created to list android apps which members think are "must have".
Please catagorize your favourite apps into groups, such as:

Must have apps for new android users

Must have multimedia apps

Must have houskeeping apps/system utilities

Must have games

Must have productivity apps etc.

Android mobile owners please contribute. It will be great help to andro noobs.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Must have Android apps!!*

Multimedia-rockplayer,qqplayer,honeycomb music player
Housekeeping-system app remover(needs root and can be risky if you dont know what are you doing),start up manager,apps cache clear.There are many task managers but they eat more battery and cpu than the apps they are supposed to kill.
Good launchers,launcher pro is good,but zeam is still gets my vote.
I am not into gaming,but fruit ninja and angry birds are nice,there are thousands ..


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Must have Android apps!!*

*3G Watchdog* - Bandwidth Monitoring (Good app to keep an eye on your monthly quota)*.
Skyfire Browser* - For watching flash videos if you are on 2.1. Works for some sites, don't works for some.
*Unblock Me Free Game* - Great puzzle game to pass your time in journey.
*DroidWall* - Firewall. Needs root.
*APNDroid* - To quickly disable Internet APN.
*QuickMark* - Best QR code/Bar code reader.
*PdaNet* - For USB Tethering.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Must have Android apps!!*

If your phone doesn't support divx/xvid *Vital Player* is a must have.

Also Skyfire web browser,StumbleUpon app are my favourites.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Must have Android apps!!*

Apps:
Adobe Reader
Advanced Task Killer
AndroZip
Barcode Scanner
facebook
Goggles
IMDb
MapQuest
Waze
MoneyControl
NDTV
Opera Mini
QuickOffice
RingDroid
Skype
GTalk
To Do List
Twitter
Winamp
XDA
Youtube
Zedge

Games:
Jewels
PapiOrange


----------



## andro (May 6, 2011)

*Favourite android apps !!!!*

I am starting this thread since the number of Android phone owners is increasing day by day,as also the number of application in the Android Market.The idea here is to share the Apps mostly used in the Indian prospect.
Share your Apps here with the device owned to give a better outlook.

Device-HTC Desire (Rooted with S-off,Rom-Leedroid)

My Apps-
# Amazon Kindle
# Angry Birds (all variants)
# AppBrain App Market
# Astro File Explorer
# Chrome to phone
# Facebook (native Android)
# Glow Hockey
# Glympse (location sharing app)
# JuiceDefender (profiler for battery usage)
# Memory Trainer
# NDTV
# Opera Mini
# Paper toss
# QR Droid (Barcode scaner)
# Quadrant Advanced (benchmarking)
# ROM manager (requires ROOT)
# setCPU (requires ROOT)
# Talking Tom
# Twicca (very nice Twitter app)
# World Newspapers (excellent app for news reading)
# Xda premium

If possible try to give the market link for a new app.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Favourite android apps !!!!*

Is VoiceMod available for android???


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Favourite android apps !!!!*

I'd say a favourite app of mine-

Google Goggles


----------



## silicon_fusion (May 28, 2011)

*Your Favourite Andriod Apps*

Post your favourite andriod app's here .
There are so many app's available in the market making it difficult to search all and making use of it.So, i am starting this thread so that user share there fav apps here and other's get to know about the latest and top apps available in the market.

Mine is:
1. Angry Bird season + Rio 
2. Yahoo msg
3. 160by2
4. Advanced Task Killer
5.Amazon Kindle
6 Espn Cric Info
7 Flashlight
8 HD Wallpapers
9 Lookout
10 Songbird
11 Stumble upon


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Your Favourite Andriod Apps*

Mine are...

1. Angry Birds (All the 3 versions)
2. Fruit Ninja
3. NFS Shift
4. Robo Defense
5. Raging Thunder II
6. Shazam
7. Advanced Task Killer
8. ROM Manager (ColckWorldMod)
9. Skype
10. aCCleaner
11. Shootme
12. Speedtest (Well, needs to be more polished)

Well, ofcourse excluding the general social networking apps like FB, Twitter, GTalk, GMail, Orkut, YMail, YMessenger etc.


----------



## silicon_fusion (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Your Favourite Andriod Apps*

@krishnandu.sarkar, i am not able to find accleaner apps in andriod market.is this name correct or what ?
Thanks for posting ur apss here,now i found 2 new apps


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Your Favourite Andriod Apps*

^^ *market.android.com/details?id=com.a0soft.gphone.acc.free


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Must have Android apps!!*

1tap Cleaner
Angry Birds (all 3 flavor)
Facebook 
Fast Reboot
Android Music Player (beta)
Neocore
Opera Mini (when using GPRS)
ROM Manager (CM7)
Shoot Me
Speed Test
Swype
GTalk 
Titanium Backup
tTorrent
Unblock Me Free (Game)

*New:*
Ant Smasher
GO Launcher + Classic Theme + GO Widget
ColorNotes
Dolphin browser HD
Gmail
Maps
Market Enabler
Network Speed
NFS Shift
Quickpic
Raging Thunder II
Robotek HD
XWindDown (download manager)
Youtube


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Must have Android apps!!*

My list:

Games:
Angry birds
speedx 3d

utilities:
Android assistant
Perfect task switcher
Apps2sd
Market (  )
wefi
astro file manager (+bt module)

music:
poweramp
guitar partner
tabapp pro
musicgrid
jambox
spectralview

video:
moboplayer (must have; simply the best. download the version for v6 on o1)

connectivity:
ebuddy
opera mini (for slow networks)

other stuff:
adobe reader
droid tesla (circuit simulator)
irc radio (irc client with tts; cool geeky app)
wordpress
thinking space
camscanner
snipershot (fun)
brilliant quotes
addi + addiplot (matlab on android)

fun:
metal detector 
magic 8 ball
led scroller


----------



## KDroid (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Favourite android apps !!!!*



Zangetsu said:


> Is VoiceMod available for android???



Google has not given developers access to calls because of security reasons!

Therefore, you won't be bale to use a VoiceMod app on Android during calls...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Favourite android apps !!!!*

^^Buddy have u used voicemod in iphone???


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Favourite android apps !!!!*

here is what i have installed as of now

500+ Crude Jokes
750+ One Line Jokes
Advanced Task Killer
Angry Birds
Angry Birds
Backlight!
BookMyShow
Chrome to Phone
F*ck my life
Facebook
Four In A Line Free
Frozen Bubble
Fruit Slice
IMDb
Jokes: Blonde
Jokes: Little Johnny
Mumbai Taxi and Rickshaw Card
Opera Mini
Opera Mobile
PdaNet
Reversi Free
RockPlayer
Screen Filter
ShareMyApps
Smiley Pops
SMS Backup+
SwiftKey X Beta
TapFish
TOI
Trending Topics
TV Guide India
TweetDeck
TwitPlus
Twitter
Unblock Me Free
WebSharing
Word Play
YooNinja Free
ZombieBooth


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Favourite android apps !!!!*



Zangetsu said:


> ^^Buddy have u used voicemod in iphone???



Na... I have never used an iPhone for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## bongourav (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Cirrus Manager  - Tracking and Accessing your phone remotely !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

is there an app like symtorrent in android?


----------



## sumangh01 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Best Android App*

Hi Guys/Android users,

Please share your list of best free Android apps that you use so that we can check it if we need or may be yours is better than what we are using now. 
thanking you,

here is my list:
1. Adobe Reader - PDF reader
2. My cars - tracking my bike expenses
3. Flii Baack up - back of all apps
4. Face Book
5. My profiles lite
6. Battery widget.
7. Google+
8. Go SMS pro - SMS application
9. Phone usage - 
10. APN backup & restore.
11. colornote - note taking
12. convertpad - unit conversion
13. Opera mini - browser
14. realcalc - calculator
15 thinkfree office(lite) - office reader
16. TOI - news reader
17. Tweet deck - Social site feeding
18. vaulty free. - hiding media files


----------



## Krow (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Android App*

Handcent SMS
GO Launcher EX
Gmail
Google Maps
Google+
Beautiful Weather widget
Arseblog
Whatsapp
Androidify


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

How can i get swype on my Nexus S?is it possible to install?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



mandar5 said:


> How can i get swype on my Nexus S?is it possible to install?



Have a look at this to understand how to get Swype 

It isnt a part of Stock ANdroid so you dont have it. ITs easy to get though 

How do I get Swype on my Nexus S? - Quora


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



mandar5 said:


> How can i get swype on my Nexus S?is it possible to install?



google for swype beta. you'll have to signup for the process & you'll sent a email with download link. download the setup to mobile.


----------



## k4ce (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

My must have apps:
1. Spare Parts and Blade Buddy
2. Quickoffice
3. Springpad / Evernote
4. Google googles
5. Barcode Scanner
6. Astro
7. XDA Forum app
8. Cut the Rope
9. Better Keyboard
10. Enhanced Email


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

thanks guys got swype beta...
which free games support gyro sensors of nexus s?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

For free Gyro Sensor apps and games, look at this link 

Gyro sensor Apps (Free) - Android


----------



## arjundg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Currently installed App List in my three day old Gefy- 

Go Launcher EX + GO Contacts + GO SMS Pro + Go Weather with HTC Skin
Honeycomb GO Launcher EX Theme
Home Switcher for Froyo
Widgetsoid2.x (using this for turning off/on mobile data, locking screen etc)
Opera Mini web browser
Angry Birds Rio
xPiano
Taskos To Do List | Task List
RockPlayer Lite
Winamp

The Defy FM Radio sucks, so I installed the Droid 2 FM Radio app from XDA. Link - 
Defy FM Radio


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Guys there is an app in Android where a poll dancer comes & dance LIVE.???


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

^^ virtual girlfriend? i have not used it though.


----------



## msaiashwin (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

i have a samsung galaxy sl and which is the best video player for all the formats? moboplayer or rockplayer or vital player? is moboplayer good?


----------



## Soumik (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

I use moboplayer... its good.


----------



## Edward Dawson (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Please find my Must Have Android apps list below,

*Multimedia Apps:*


Fx Camera
ShuffleTone

*Business Apps:*

WorldCard Mobile

*Games Apps:*

Raging Thunder
Racing Moto


----------



## KDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Try out Graviturn... You'll enjoy.. I bet!


----------



## RedBull (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

I would say

Tapatalk
Whatsapp
Titanium Backup
Astrid Tasks
IMDB app


----------



## maddy1205 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

3g Watchdog
Angry birds+ rio
Barcode Scanner
Drums HD
Flashlight
GO Launcher EX + GO Contacts
Google+
gStrings
JuiceDefender Ultimate
Ninjump
QQ Player
Real player
Shazam
The Sims
Urban Dictionary
WhatsApp


----------



## ksundar (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

how to use voice to text option in SMS?

phone is sgs2 with 2.3.3


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Launcher Pro is pretty good too. Dolphin HD has become my new favourite browser.  I now use Swype keyboard and it is awesome, except that I have to reinstall everytime I reboot my phone. Any solutions?


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

^ Why so?
Did you flash your SG3 with any customs ROMs?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



Krow said:


> I now use Swype keyboard and it is awesome, except that I have to reinstall everytime I reboot my phone. Any solutions?



is the keyboard installed in memory card?


----------



## rishabh.archi.singh (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Okay Guys I jus bought a gs2 

But, I dont know whether I shoud use Astro Manager to use torrented apps. Should I? Is it safe??/
Im a total newbie


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



Sam said:


> is the keyboard installed in memory card?



Yeah, moved Launcher pro and swype to internal memory and it should be fine now I suppose. Thanks for bringing that to my notice.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

app2sd
arseblog - must for any arsenal fan
dolphin browser HD
imdb
bookmyshow
gocontacts
xda


----------



## VivekJadhav (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Hey guys,

Am totally new to Android world and looking for recommendation for free apps which do the following:

1. Anti-virus/ Protection
2. Safe/ protect things from snoopy people...things like mails, sms, files and folders etc.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Wow.. a bump, which deserves it!

How the hell did I think I will create such a thread!
Thanks to this thread, now I have a WORLD to explore!


----------



## xtremevicky (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

link2SD -> The best app . Proper app to free space in Internal memory
Titanium backup
Widgetlocker
HD widgets
Beautiful widgets
colornote
Greader \m/
Juicedefender
Getjar
Zedge
Soundhorn
Shazam

Will add more soon


----------



## Edward Dawson (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



Edward Dawson said:


> Please find my Must Have Android apps list below,
> 
> *Multimedia Apps:*
> 
> ...



One of my fav business app come up with some cool features, It supports iCloud storage now and the app can share contact information with WorldCard HD(for iPad/iPad 2) through iCloud and Dropbox storage services. 

Cool!!!


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

I have a long list...
Devided into sections, and the "must have"s are in bold

General and system

*Advance Task Cleaner*
Lookout
*Contapps*
*Smart Office*
Quadrant Benchmark
ezPDF Reader
*Swype*
SwiftkeyX Keyboard
*Titenium Backup*
Bluetooth File Transfer
*Astro*

Internet Based


*Dolphin HD
StumbleUpon
Dropbox
Facebook
Google+
Skype
Google Talk*

Multimedia

*Moboplayer
PowerAmp*
Camera 360
Camera Zoom Fx
SketchBook Mobile
Befunky
*Pixeromatic
Touch Retouch*

Games

Where's My Water
*Apparatus*
*Asphalt HD*
Racing Moto
*Tilestorm HD*
*Shine Runner*
*Fruit Slice*
Collapse 

Customization and Widgets

ADW Launcher EX
Simi Folder
*Desktop Visualizer
Minimaslitic Text*
Analog Clock Collection

By the way, powerAmp trial is over and then I tried playerpro, and the trial is over again.. can anyone help with good free or cracked audio player that is close enough to poweramp?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Learned about Whats App yesterday. One of the most useful app I discovered.
Just one problem. Not much people to chat in my so called Big contact list. 

Also, after loosing my notes in a hard reset incident, I came to know about this awesome app, which takes notes and syncs it with the cloud! 
*Remember The Milk*

Desperately needed such an app, since I have to track so much resolutions to cover this year!


----------



## red dragon (Jan 11, 2012)

Ever heard of Evernote?


----------



## Krow (Jan 11, 2012)

Or springpad?


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

People who are familiar with 'Today' screen with many useful info in one screeen will definitely like ........."Executive Assistant+" for Android...Very Cool!


Exactly does what is required!....a must have!


*market.android.com/details?id=com....SwxLDEsImNvbS5hcHB2ZW50aXZlLkV4ZWNBc3Npc3QiXQ..


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Guys can someone please update the thread with must have apps.
Please help!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone please update the thread with must have apps.
> Please help!



If you are too lazy to look up, then let me post my favorite list of MUST HAVE apps discovered together by me over last 54 days... (not in any particular order)
(apps listed with the word [root] requires root privilege to work)


*Productivity*
AndChat (Free) [The best IRC client]
ASTRO File Manager [The best file manager]
Camera360 Ultimate 
Endomondo Sports Tracker [To track the distance or route you travel]
Dropbox [The best cross platform file sharing app]
FxCamera
Google Goggles [Best app to read those QR codes and search with images]
Hindu Calendar
iMobile [App from ICICI customers, very useful to me, I do prepaid recharge from this]
Indian Railway App - Disha [PNR check, availability checker, train schedule and more]
Opera Mobile web browser
SMS Backup + [Best app to take Backup of your SMS's on your Google Account]
WhatsApp Messenger [Universal Bluetooth, as I like to call it  Send sms, share pics etc...]
Remember The Milk [See my previous post]

*Social networking*
Facebook for Android
Google+ [Also helps to sync photos with your google account]
Yahoo! Mail
XDA-Developers
Tapatalk (paid app, to browse TDF) 

*Games* (these are all I have tried and I loved it)
SpeedX 3D [One of the most awesome game!]
aTilt 3D Labyrinth Free [Nice demonstration of the accelerometer in your phone]
Chess Free
Friction Mobile
Light Racer 3D Basic [Best 3D TRON game]
Shoot Bubble Deluxe [Quite Addictive]
SpeedCar [Nice time pass for a while]


*Tools*
Android Assistant [provides many tools to manage your Android]
Auto Rotate Widget [Nifty app to toggle auto-rotate setting]
Battery Solo Widget [Nifty app to demonstrate battery remaining in number on home screen]
Brightness Control
ConnectBot [Terminal for your Linux (Andriod)]
Fast Reboot [Just tap and it terminates every app]
ROM Manager [root]
Titanium Backup [root]
Apps 2 SD (Move app 2 SD)
CacheCleaner NG [root]

*Benchmark and Test apps*
Neocore
Quadrant Standard Edition
SD Tools [To bench mark your SD Card]
Multitouch Visible Test [To demonstrate Axis Inversion bug, if your phone have it]
Root Checker Basic

*Others*
Metal Detector [Sometimes works, sometimes don't. You tell me.]
Guitar : Solo Lite [lol]
Perfect Piano [double lol]
Talking Cat 2 [Must have to awe people ]

I have just finished building the list in this blog, which have *clickable links to each of these apps in marktet*! 
*thewindingmind.blogspot.com/2012/01/must-have-android-apps.html


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

Can someone suggest a good scanner app?
Camscanner is crashing on ICS alpha builds on gs2.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 2, 2012)

Suggest me some good games ...must be chalenging ...coz me and my friends are going to play them and the motive is to compete on the basis of score


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



Blue Ripazah said:


> Suggest me some good games ...must be chalenging ...coz me and my friends are going to play them and the motive is to compete on the basis of score



I know of only one game which is fun to compete with friends!
*SpeedX 3D*


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I know of only one game which is fun to compete with friends!
> *SpeedX 3D*



Hmm nice already having it currently we are competing on doodle jump...i know its old but its fun


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Model : Samsung Galaxy Y S5360

 Applications I use :

 Facebook for android
 Youtube
 SMS lock
 Fx camera
 Barcode scanner
 SMS Backup+
 Scientific calculator
 CallRecorder
 Adobe reader
 Androzip
 Astro file manager
 MX video player
 eBuddy
 Android Assistant
 Opera Mobile


----------



## ajay600 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

My Apps:
Photo Warp         = makes your photos funny
picSay                 = Photo editing
pixl-0-mati           = photo editing
Real calc               = Scientific calculator
Klaxon                 = Alarm clock
Convertpad           = Units converter(can convert almost all things)
 Ultimate Voice recorder= Voice recording
Documents to go = word/pdf/excel/ppt editor adn viewer
Stop watch & timer = Stopwatch + timer
just pictures            = view pics faster than Gallery
handent sms           = sms app

games
mineweeper
sppedx3d


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

^^ ajay try befunky for pic editing, its pretty cool app, its pc version also available in chrome app market.

and for viewing picture quickpic is must try


----------



## ajay600 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



lll_aritra_lll said:


> ^^ ajay try befunky for pic editing, its pretty cool app, its pc version also available in chrome app market.
> 
> and for viewing picture quickpic is must try



i use a basic android phone m8 with low processor speed and i tried quickPic and I can confirm that JustPictures was very fast in loading pics. even with my low end phone, there was no loading time...
On the other hand QuickPic had some 1 second loading time 

Befunnky was not compatible to my phone


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

then I should try Justpictures  
actually I am a big fan of befunky chrome app, that runs on pc, because of that app, I installed mobile app, thats restricted a lot though w.r.t to chrome app.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

VLC launched unofficially for Android!
[APP][27FEB][GB|ICS] VLC Media Player Beta *unofficial* - xda-developers

Following files are available for download:
VLC-20120227.apk [ARM11]
VLC-20120226.apk [Cortex-A8, NEON]
VLC-20120227.apk [Cortex-A9]

And so I am wondering which apk to download for my Optimus One.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

^^ first one. The second and third are for ARM v7.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

^^ Thanks. On download list.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Some of the free apps and games which I am using and which are highly recommended are:
*Apps*
IRCTC
ES File explorer
Dropbox
ebuddy
Barcode scanner
imdb
letsbuy
Merriam-webster(a good offline dictionary)
Moboplayer
Nimbuzz
Talking tom 2
Wiki Encyclopedia
TubeMate

*Games*
AirAttack HD Part 1
BreakTheBrick
Andry Birds(normal,seasons as well as rio)
Bubble Blast 2
Bubbles
BY Xmas
CJ Strike Back(same as NinJump,I have both and both are good but I recommend CJ)
My Paper Plane 3 Lite
Moon Chaser
PapiOrange
PapiWall
PapiRiver
Pool Master Pro
Racing Moto
Racing Thunder
DuckHunt(same as we use to play on the Video Game)
Shoot Bubble
Glow Snake
Tetris
Glow Hockey
Drop
Saitaire
Fruit Ninja
StarDunk
iRunner
Tank Hero
Turkey
Sudoku
Defender
Trap
Ninja Rush
YooNinja Plus
Aliens
Jwels Deluxe
Jumping Now
Pocket Soccer
Cross Fire:War On
Stupid Zombies
4 in a row
Zombie Dash
Trial X Free


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

^^ That is quite an exhaustive list of games you have shared! Thanks for that since maybe games are the only section, where I wasn't able to experiment much because of my phone's limited internal memory and crappy 2G speeds!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

^^^
Thank you,actually my friends and also my mom are very fond of playing games on my mobile.It is not like I don't play but my friends play more then me and when I am at home my mom snatches my phone from me to play games....he he he


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

I would like to add some more which I forget to enter.
And here they goes:
Speedx 3D (the nicest game in my phone)
MX Moto
MX Mayhem(same as MX moto)
Devil Ninja2(very nice)
Inotia3(not that good)


----------



## Edward Dawson (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

Greetings All,

One of my favorite business app "WorldCard Mobile" got updated. The new version WorldCard Mobile 4.0.0 is here.

Here are the strinking features of the new version.

add QR code recognition
add 9 languages recognition, includes Czech, Greek, Hungarian, Polish, Portuguese (Brazil), Russian, Slovak, Spanish (Mexico), Turkish.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 10, 2012)

RD Mute - switch to silent when turned upside down.
Google sky maps - Point at any star and find its name.
MySettings - I use this as power bar alternate.
Autostarts(root) - Disable auto startup of apps.
Calorie counter - if calorie concious this is best food tracking app.
Mixzing - It detects and tags songs automatically.
CoverArt downloader - downloads missing album arts.
ES file explorer - I like it better than astro.
Equalizer - this helps sound a lot, eats CPU though.
Free SMS India
Mobo player - it plays any video.
Photoshop Express
Skitch - drawing board type.
SyncMyPix - Get all fb images as contact images.
Google translate
Tubemate - download videos from youtube.
WebMD - its almost like a doctor, enter symptoms and it list possible conditions and their treatments.
Zedge - for wallpapers, ringtones
aTorrent

Games - Shoot the apple, Speedx 3D, Angry birds, geared

I have 67 apps in total.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

The Best Android Apps
90% of my personal choice are already listed in this list.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

10  best free Android games by *Digit*


----------



## pramudit (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

can we have the first page like this ...?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



pramudit said:


> can we have the first page like this ...?



No. Unless you volunteer to categorize apps in proper categories and ready to take some notes on each of them.

One problem is unlike the list of games in that thread, the number of the Android apps is TOO BIG. But if you willing to make a comprehensive list out of the list mentioned in this thread, we can work on to put them in the first thread.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*

notes means description? i can copy paste that.... 

i can do the work of maintaing it, i am online half of the day doing nothing. i i i will post the list here after 2-3days when i'll use computer. will categorise them as they are on google play.....


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Must have/favourite Android apps!!*



pramudit said:


> notes means description? i can copy paste that....


You are right about that. Description and some personal views if you have used the app.

Looking forward to the list.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 10, 2012)

This thread is entitled for the list games and apps *We Digitians* - play and use on our Android Smart Phones....

Thanks to all the people who posted here......


*Games List*

*Angry Birds*


Spoiler



Category- Arcade


> Angry Birds original
> 
> Use the unique powers of the Angry Birds to destroy the greedy pigs' fortresses!
> The survival of the Angry Birds is at stake. Dish out revenge on the greedy pigs who stole their eggs. Use the unique powers of each bird to destroy the pigs’ fortresses. Angry Birds features challenging physics-based gameplay and hours of replay value. Each of the 300 levels requires logic, skill, and force to solve.





> Angry Birds Rio
> 
> In Angry Birds Rio, the original Angry Birds are kidnapped and taken to the magical city of Rio de Janeiro, where they eventually escape their captors and set out to save their friends, Blu and Jewel – two rare macaws and the stars of the hit motion picture, Rio. Angry Birds Rio pairs the physics-based gameplay of the original game with unique twists based on the film.





> Angry Birds Seasons
> 
> Angry Birds Seasons takes the captivating gameplay of the original to a whole new level! From Halloween to Chinese New Year, the birds are celebrating different festive seasons around the world! With more than 260 levels and regular free updates, these special episodes offer more challenging levels of pig-popping action and golden eggs to discover.






*Raging Thunder 2*


Spoiler



Category- Racing
Link


> An adrenaline pumping 3D racer, featuring cross-platform multiplayer!
> Raging Thunder 2 will take you through abandoned temples, tropical beaches, snow-covered mountains,
> the Great Wall and a range of other breathtaking vistas the world over!
> Key features:
> ...






*Paper Toss*


Spoiler



Category- Time Pass
Link


> Have you ever been bored at work, crumpled up a piece of paper and counted how many times you can make it in a small trash can? Has your boss ever gone out for a quick bite while you and your co-workers see how far you can move the trash can away and still make the paper shot? Have you ever brought in electric fans to make the shot even harder?
> This game is oddly satisfying . . . much like tossing a real ball of crumpled paper into a metal trash basket. So realistic, you will think you are stuck in an office killing time.






*Cut The Rope* (paid only)


Spoiler



Category- Puzzle


> Original
> The little monster Om Nom is hungry and the only thing standing between him and a full belly is you – that is your help cutting the ropes that hold the candy he wants. Swipe your finger across the ropes to release the delicious bundles into his mouth. But don’t forget to collect the stars and break the bubbles along the way – easier said than done when enemies and obstacles await!





> Experiments
> ZeptoLab's Cut the Rope: Experiments features the familiar and loveable little monster Om Nom who is discovered by a mad (but not bad) scientist determined to study his candy-loving behavior through a series of experiments.






*Speedx 3d*


Spoiler



Category- Survival Single Racing
Link


> Speedx is an action 3D tunnel game where you have to avoid colourful blocks by using tilt motion controls. Choose one from four available difficulties, speed of game increases dramatically on each next difficulty.
> Collect bonuses to increase your shield resistance, destroy blocks, break warnings or to slow your speed. In addition, Speedx is a first game on the market which supports red-cyan and green-magenta 3D glasses!






*Worms* (paid only)


Spoiler



Category- Arcade
Link


> Play the original, fun and explosive strategy game – NOW OPTIMIZED FOR ANDROID!
> The original, award-winning, turn-based strategy game – now playable on even more Android devices!
> Send your worm platoons into battle with cult-classic weapons like the Banana Bomb and Super Sheep, plus wacky new ones like Spartan Kick and The Brick






*Fruit Ninja*


Spoiler



Category- Timepass
Link


> Fruit Ninja is a juicy action game with squishy, splatty and satisfying fruit carnage! Become the ultimate bringer of sweet, tasty destruction with every slash.
> Swipe up across the screen to deliciously slash fruit like a true ninja warrior. With three games modes in single player and worldwide leaderboards using Openfeint, the addictive gameplay will keep you coming back for even higher scores.






*Slice It*


Spoiler



Category- Puzzle
Link


> Fast Fun with a Geometric Flair!
> "Slice It!" is all about slicing shapes into fragments that are equal in size.
> Sound easy? It may start out that way, but soon you'll be cutting into fragments that will puzzle you like never before.






*Star Pagga*


Spoiler



Category- Space Dogfighting
Link


> StarPagga is one of the most action packed multiplayer games available on the Android Market! You can configure your spacecraft, and engage in a series of dangerous fast-paced dogfights.
> • Battle in a variety of different space environments from Saturn's rings, dense asteroid fields, orbital construction zones, deep fog plasma clouds and planet surfaces
> • Use the accelerometer or touch interface to control your spacecraft
> • Use the mini-map radar to track your position, and that of your wingmen and enemies
> • You'll need to master evasive combat manoeuvres






*Drag Racing*


Spoiler



CAtegory- Name says it all!
Link


> - Drive 50+ cars including the officially licensed 1200 bhp Hennessey Venom GT™
> - Buy performance upgrades, tune and customize your car
> - Challenge other racers online! Race 1 on 1, drive your opponent's car, or participate in 10-player races in Pro League
> - XPERIA PLAY Optimized






*Devil Ninja 2*


Spoiler



CAtegory- Adventure
Link


> New battle on the devil's land, It's time for the ninja to action, In this fast paced fighting game, Your task is to fight against the monsters, kill king of the monsters, And there are various items to increase your combat effectiveness. Have fun!






*Apps List*

*Browsers*


Spoiler






> Dolphin HD
> Features:
> ★ Sonar – Dolphin listens and lets you use your voice to search on the Internet, share on your favorite social networks, bookmark your favorite website, navigate and more.
> ★ Gesture - Let your inner artist out and create a personal Gesture (symbol) to access the mobile and desktop websites you use the most.
> ...





> Opera Mobile
> Features:
> -A new interface looks better on your device and gives Opera Mobile a sleek, modern browser appearance.
> -Pinch-to-zoom and smooth panning let you surf in a natural, intuitive way.
> ...





> Opera Mini
> - FAST: Opera’s speed and efficient controls put it ahead of all other browsers.
> - EASY: Surf the Web on your mobile as easily as on a desktop computer.
> - SAVE MONEY: Reduce data costs by up to 90% with our unique compression technology.
> ...







*Launchers*


Spoiler






> GO Launcher
> =Features=
> - Thousands of personalized themes
> - Various widgets and screen locks (weather, switcher, calendar…)
> ...





> ADW.Launcher
> ADW.Launcher, beyond tweaking your android desktop
> Opensource home replacement app
> -Customizable application drawer (old one or iphone/galaxy one)
> ...





> LauncherPro
> - Super-smooth scrolling
> - Animated screen previews (like Exposé or HTC Sense)
> - Up to 7 home screens
> ...





> Helix Launcher
> Fast!
> Sense UI-like scrolling
> Live Wallpapers
> ...






*SMS Manager*


Spoiler






> GO SMS
> Full SMS/MMS support
> -- GO Share service, send file through 2G/3G/4G or WIFI or by one SMS
> -- GO Chat/Facebook Chat support
> ...





> Handcent SMS
> Handcent SMS is a powerful, customizable, and free SMS/MMS app that fully unleashes the messaging potential of Android devices. More than just an unsurpassed alternative to the stock Android messaging app, Handcent SMS features optional, seamless online integration with your My Handcent Online account allowing users to circumvent the limitations of the Android OS and wireless carriers.






*Video Players*


Spoiler






> MX Player
> -MULTI-CORE DECODING
> -SUBTITLE SCROLL
> -All video format support
> -Support almost all subtitles type





> Mobo Player
> -All video formats (need to choose "software decoding" mode in most cases)
> -Popular subtitle formats such as SRT, ASS, and SAA
> -Subtitles built in MKV, MPV, MOV, and others
> ...





> RockPlayer
> RockPlayer is high performance, almost all formats media player with a lot of functions. It saves your time and disk space to transcoding or format converting. Just put your video on sdcard or click the URL in browser to watch it.
> It load .srt external subtitle with same name of video automatically and support .m3u playlist.






*Root Apps*


Spoiler






> Superuser
> Needs No description...!





> Titanium Backup
> You can backup, restore, freeze (with Pro) your apps + data + Market links. This includes all protected apps & system apps, plus external data on your SD card. You can do 0-click batch & scheduled backups. Backups will operate without closing any apps (with Pro). You can move any app (or app data) to/from the SD card. You can browse any app's data and even query the Market to see detailed information about the app.





> Chainfire3D
> Chainfire3D - Take control of your GPU (OpenGL) !
> Take control over your GPU!
> Chainfire3D is an intermediary OpenGL driver. What does that mean? It means that Chainfire3D sits between your apps and the graphics drivers, and can intercept and/or change commands between the two. It has some built-in functions, and can be further extended with plugins to provide extra functionality.





> SetCPU (paid. free only for xda developers)
> SetCPU is a tool for changing the CPU settings (capable of overclock and underclock) on a rooted Android phone.SetCPU also allows you to set up powerful profiles to change the CPU speed under certain conditions, such as when the phone is asleep or charging, when the battery level drops below a certain point, when the phone's temperature is too high, or during certain times of day.





> Antutu CPU Master
> -AnTuTu CPU Master is a tool for changing the CPU/GPU speed on a rooted Android Mobile Phone/Pad.
> -CPU Master Automatic detection CPU's available frequencys, don't need to manually choose.
> -CPU Master's OverclockWidget show the CPU and battery stats, and change the CPU speed faster and simple.





> Link2SD
> Link2SD is an application that makes it easy for Android 1.6+ users with root privileges on their phone to move applications to the SD card.
> The idea behind is same with apps2sd scripts, linking applications to SD card's second partition but differs in two ways.
> One, instead of linking /data/app folder (that means moving all applications), you can select applications that you want to move.
> Two, it's an application which means has a user interface. You can manage your applications with few clicks.






*Benchmarks*


Spoiler






> Antutu
> AnTuTu Benchmark can run a full test of a key project, through the "Memory Performance","CPU Integer Performance","CPU Floating point Performance","2D 3D Graphics Performance","SD card reading/writing speed","Database IO" performance testing on the mobile phone Performance of the hardware to make score.





> Quadrant
> Quadrant is a CPU, I/O and 3D graphics benchmark. The Standard Edition requires an Internet connection to compute benchmark results and is supported by ads.
> The application does not work on devices with no GPU (Spica, Tattoo)





> Linpack
> Speed test your Android device and ROM with this standard CPU benchmark. Check the speed of your Android device and compare it to other Android devices. Results in millions of floating point operations per second (MFLOPS). Save results or post to the website to beat the best times.





> SD Tools
> With SD Tools you can check your microSD card information (Name, Date, MID, OEMID,...). You can check if your card is fake. (Check serial number and MID and OEMID).
> You can also benchmark sd card writing and reading speeds.





> Nenamark2
> NenaMark2 is an OpenGL|ES 2.0 benchmark for high-end mobile devices, continuing where the popular NenaMark1 left off with more advanced graphical effects and higher resolution graphics.
> Unlike many other benchmarks, NenaMark measures performance using realistic scenes that could be taken from a typical game and presents the result in frames per second, i.e. providing an intuitive performance number that can be used for realistic comparisons between different devices.





> Neocore
> Neocore is an OpenGL-ES 1.1 graphics performance benchmark for Android devices. It shows off some of the techniques that are possible on accelerated platforms such as 1-pass light maps and bump mapping.






Status/ To Do
- Alpha version
- Arrange in Order
- Categorize them and remove category from the spoiler
- Add More Games And Apps(especially the ones that are not famous)


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job pramudit!
Looks like this would be a perfect first post for a thread which the title represents.
But the thing is that a thread with this goal is already present at : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/137998-must-have-favourite-android-apps.html

So, we have two options.
1. You can copy the first post in that thread, and request OP (Chetan1991) to add this to the first post.
2. We can request mod to make this post as a first post on that thread anyhow (if that's possible).

Anyway... nice efforts by you!


----------



## pramudit (Apr 10, 2012)

mods can merge it with the existing thread...
i doubt that chetan is a regular user so maintaining it would be difficult for him..


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty good, just a lil bit of modification is required and also add Angry Birds Sapce in Arcade category


----------



## pramudit (Apr 10, 2012)

its already there.... open angry birds....


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 11, 2012)

Bro *angry birds space* is not that there


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2012)

pramudit said:


> mods can merge it with the existing thread...
> i doubt that chetan is a regular user so maintaining it would be difficult for him..



*/Mod Edit/*

Thread Merged and for your information chetan's last login time was 8th Apr 2012 .. you should send him a PM about updating the first post and list the names of members who have contributed in this thread.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 11, 2012)

ok topgear.... 



aroraanant said:


> Bro *angry birds space* is not that there



sorry for that, looks like i forgot to add it and i was too lazy to check....


----------



## pramudit (Apr 19, 2012)

need help..
please tell some strategy games and music player that i can add.....


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 19, 2012)

Have you added Majesty the Fantasy Sim? It's a nice strategy game, I purchased it when it was going on sale at 10%.


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2012)

pramudit said:


> need help..
> please tell some strategy games and *music player* that i can add.....



how about PowerAmp


----------



## pramudit (Apr 20, 2012)

thankx to both of you.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys does anyone know of any good reminder with ability to record something like talking reminder?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Apr 20, 2012)

ROOT CALL BLOCKER PRO !! The Ultimate Call Blocker...Must Have..A Call never goes through.,,..m using its amazing !


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys any idea how do I forward messages in my android phone. I don't see option to forward an SMS! Do I need to install any app for this?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Apr 20, 2012)

@ajayritik: Open the Message thread...long tap on the message you want to forward...a pop-up will appear with forward in it..choose and forward....
You can use AUTO SMS for auto forwards..

As for Reminders: ANY DO is good..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> @ajayritik: Open the Message thread...long tap on the message you want to forward...a pop-up will appear with forward in it..choose and forward....
> You can use AUTO SMS for auto forwards..
> 
> As for Reminders: ANY DO is good..



Thanks techiemaharaj
That worked.

For Reminders I'm actually looking for some kind of application that will play out the audio indicating the task to be done. I didn't find any app which has this feature.


----------



## KDroid (May 6, 2012)

SleepBot


----------



## X-jo (May 6, 2012)

Mobile Number Tracker... does what it says and also when you get an incoming call, it displays the same too. So you know where an unknown call is coming from.. must have app !!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

If you like Twitter, then TweetCaster is a great app to try out for Android.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.handmark.tweetcaster&hl=en


----------



## X-jo (May 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> If you like Twitter, then TweetCaster is a great app to try out for Android.
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.handmark.tweetcaster&hl=en



I've found Plume faster for me for tweets


----------



## mrintech (May 6, 2012)

* Cut the Rope
* PicSpeed Wallpapers
* Getglue
* Adobe Reader
* Screen Capture Shortcut (doesn't requires root)
* ThinkFree Office
* Plume for Twitter - Best
* Homerun Battle 3D - Awesome multiplayer game 
* Friendcaster for Facebook
* Any DO Task Manager
* BOX
* SwiftKey X - Best Keyboard ever
* Dropbox
* AdSense Dashboard
* Where's My Water?
* Beautiful Widgets
* Google Reader
* Smart Tools - Recommended
* They need to be fed
* Tocuhnote
* Sandisk Memory Zone - GET THIS ONE
* SUgarSync
* Pocketcloud Explore
* Brightest Flashlight - This app gonna save your life 
* Cut the Rope Experiments
* Skater Boy

Will update in future too


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks techiemaharaj
> That worked.
> 
> For Reminders I'm actually looking for some kind of application that will play out the audio indicating the task to be done. I didn't find any app which has this feature.



If you like to be reminded of something, then you will love this, the BEST reminder I have used EVER!
Astrid: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.timsu.astrid&hl=en

PS: It does more than Audio


----------



## R2K (May 7, 2012)

^^
Interesting 
Is it gonna use our own voice recorded manually or robotic voice like from SIRI 
I mean does it require data/wifi conn. to make use of voice reminder


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2012)

^^ No. It don't need a data connection. Although if you have one, you would be able to sync tasks on cloud.

And I didn't mean it "speak" the task, rather it alerts with a notification ringtone and displays a nice message which will motivate you to finish the task! 

A video for Astrid task: Astrid to-do list manager - Android app review - YouTube


----------



## coolfire92 (May 9, 2012)

Alright my first post here.
What better place to start than here

Apps i use on my galaxy 3

adbWireless - For adb
AndroSS -Screenshots
Barcode Scanner
Camera360
Desktop Visualizer 
Dropbox
ES File Explorer
FxCamera
Go Launcher
Greader - For RSS feeds
Link2SD - App2Sd to my ext4 partition,freezing apps etc
Lookout
Opera Mini Next
Pocket Manga - For mangas 
Quickpic
Rom Toolbox - Changing systems fonts and other stuff
Setcpu
Script Manager - For v6_supercharger
Titanium Backup
Transdroid - Controlling utorrent remotely
Ultimate Custom Clock Widget - For amazing clock widgets
Wallbase -Wallpapers


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

Guys any good suggestions for File Manager. I don't have any on my LG Optimus Net. Currently not possible to delete any files from my Phone/SD Card.


----------



## coolfire92 (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions for File Manager. I don't have any on my LG Optimus Net. Currently not possible to delete any files from my Phone/SD Card.



Well i use *es file explorer*.It has loads of features and is free.You can even access files over network and even use dropbox.
Lightweight option would be *oi file manager*.Also it is open source and is used as default in cyanogenmod builds


----------



## soumo27 (May 11, 2012)

Well I got my first android, a few days back...And the inbuilt apps on it are using up a lot of internal storage.
Any ways to remove those without rooting? (On HTC Explorer)


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2012)

Smart app protector free
Symbols keyboard & text art


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2012)

soumo27 said:


> Well I got my first android, a few days back...And the inbuilt apps on it are using up a lot of internal storage.
> Any ways to remove those without rooting? (On HTC Explorer)



First of all this might not be the best thread for such questin. 
Secondly, look for a thread named, "Decrapify your Android". All the best cleaning.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 28, 2012)

FRONTLINE COMMANDO
Don 2: The Game Lite
BLOOD & GLORY (NR)
Overkill
DEER HUNTER RELOADED
TeamViewer for Remote Control
Hachune Denchi
Scare Your Friends - SHOCK!
Pitara - Indian Daily Deals
DroidVPN
TUN.ko Installer
Wheres My Droid
textPlus Free Text + Calls
Mushroom Garden Seasons
Dino Life
DEER HUNTER RELOADED
VideofyMe
Sky Drive 
Dropbox
DataDataSync
Android SkyDrive Explorer
Magzter - Magazine Store
monster galaxy
Road Warrior
Akinator Lite
Alchemy Andrey 'Zed' Zaikin
Smart RAM Booster
3D Icons GO LauncherEX Theme
Talking Baby Boy
Free Talktime


----------



## mastervk (Jun 29, 2012)

My Fav apps :
Titanium backup and My backup for *backup*
Onavo for *Data monitoring*
Lookout *anti virus*
imo *Multi protocol chat*
moneycontrol *finance*
evernote for *note management*
Camera fx 
Quick pic *gallery*
Alarm droid
go sms *messaging*
dialer one 
Root explorer *file manager*
ebay
icici bank and citi bank apps
document to go *office*
kindle and fbreader *books*
railtime and indrail
*Games *
bubble shoot
zdefense ,gun and glory,everland,fieldrunner *tower defense*
peggle
bejeweled
plants vs zombiefruit ninja
flick soccer and flick golf
world of goo on tablet


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 13, 2012)

Guy any recommendation for streaming content to my phone from my desktop..For now using Es file explorer.. after using My First android, Galaxy s3, using it for now more then 15 Days .. My list says.. 


Juice defender Ultimate.. 
Es File Explorer (streams rather then copying like in Astro)
mail (yahoo mail)
Gmail
Google Authenticator
barcode scanner
cam scanner
Adobe reader (have not used any other PDF reader)
Office suit pro (got it for just Rs 14)
mx player
Goggles
world NewsPapers
Last Pass
TeamViewer
SwiftKey

I have not included any social apps.. As I don't think it as must but they are very important for this time....But above are must must must must apps.. .

I use above apps many many times a Day.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 13, 2012)

Scan is better than bar code reader. 
Pulse is great news aggregator


----------



## DDIF (Oct 14, 2012)

I see that no one mentioned X-Plore in File Manager category, its the best out there. Two panes, web server, web space hosts and ftp support and it can detect drives/computers/devices on your network.


----------



## rider (Mar 25, 2013)

Revive this awesome thread, please!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I would love to.

I encountered possibly The best music player app for my Android! It's looks awesome, has hoards of features and with a lot of customization. Let me do the pics the talking:

*The splash screen:*
*i.minus.com/jbrOwRgNofoLci.png

*Home screen:*
*i.minus.com/jblbcTY0Eubxcj.png

*Song list:*
*i.minus.com/jbjpJ7s6dfO9c9.png

*Equalizer presets:*
*i.minus.com/j8UOx58g6IUc.png

*Lyrics on any screen!!!*
*i.minus.com/jXv5FcMBBEkyN.png

*Music player's Lock Screen:*
*i.minus.com/jsOJbRGrh1wqe.png

The app? It's TTpod.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 26, 2013)

Can someone suggest some must have apps for Galaxy Note2.
@Vyom is the language not a problem with this music player?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, TT pod is a good music player, if anything can go on a little with PowerAMP then it is it.
I have also heard about a player called Jet Audio, but I personally never have tried it, never had the urge rather.

Sidebar Pro is a nifty app. Small yet very time saving.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone suggest some must have apps for Galaxy Note2.
> @Vyom is the language not a problem with this music player?



Nopes. Only splash screen is Chinese.
And this is one awesome music player. Granted I only tried few.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2013)

Guys any good app to manage expenses. Preferably Free version


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 29, 2013)

Use "expense manager."


----------



## rider (Mar 29, 2013)

I need a multi window app.


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2013)

rahul_c said:


> Use "expense manager."



+1.
I have been using it for over an year now.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

AirDroid
Flipboard
Greenify
Kernel Tuner
Lucky Patcher
Moon+ Reader Pro
MX Player 
Paytm
Poweramp
SD Maid
Taptalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2013)

I installed this game in my phone called "Into the Dead"
A fun zombie survivor game. Its from first person view. Enjoying it


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 20, 2013)

Another good game. 
Stupid zombies 2


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 20, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I installed this game in my phone called "Into the Dead"
> A fun zombie survivor game. Its from first person view. Enjoying it



Will try it


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 20, 2013)

Apps :
Adobe reader
App2sd
Dolphin browser
Es file explorer
Mx player
Link2sd
Download all files
Tapatalk
Truecaller
Titanium backup


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

Link2SD pwns all apps2sd clients


----------



## quagmire (Apr 21, 2013)

Guys recommend a Backup app for a non rooted phone..
P.S: My LG L9 has a preinstalled backup app. Need this to be double sure before updating to 4.1..


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Guys recommend a Backup app for a non rooted phone..
> P.S: My LG L9 has a preinstalled backup app. Need this to be double sure before updating to 4.1..



Titanium backup.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 21, 2013)

rider said:


> Titanium backup.


Doesn't it need root access?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 21, 2013)

rider said:


> Titanium backup.



Bro that need rooted phone


----------



## lr7745 (Apr 21, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Guys recommend a Backup app for a non rooted phone..
> P.S: My LG L9 has a preinstalled backup app. Need this to be double sure before updating to 4.1..



Carbon.


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bro that need rooted phone



Oh. I forgot.


----------

